# Idle Pulley (Flat) Broke off - HELP



## laplow (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a Craftsman LT1000 riding lawn mower. Today I was cutting my yard and all of a sudden I heard a horrible screeching underneath my lawn mower. I turned it off right away. It would only make this noise if I had the blades engaged. Therefore, I thought there was something obstructing the blades. I put it up on ramps to investigate. I cleaned up the botton deck and nothing visible was wrong. The belts looked good as well. Then I turned on the blades again and it made a screech and the the blades stopped spinning. There were about 4-5 round tiny balls found and the idle pulley was turned and the middle of it was broke out. What would have caused this? Do you think I only have to replace the pulley?


----------



## golfergreg (Jun 6, 2010)

You burned up the beaering, which locked up the shaft and spun the pulley. Replace the bearing, if the housing is not scored from the locked up bearing, and replace the pulley.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you able to grease the other bearings or are they sealed?


----------



## laplow (Jun 15, 2010)

I took pictures of the pulley and bearing. Yes the pulley is scored. I also found little metal balls. Is that from the bearing? Does the bearing come with a new pulley? Thanks for your help!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

All you can do is get another pulley i had to replace all 3 on mine this spring, they are pressed together at the factory and they are non serviceable. Those are the bearings the new pulley comes complete ready to install.


----------



## laplow (Jun 15, 2010)

I got everything connected and ready to go, except for one thing. Where do I attach the spring end of the clutch cable?


----------



## golfergreg (Jun 6, 2010)

Where it came off from. Hint, take a picture of a project before taking it apart.


----------

